# Alternatives to Marino?



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

What are some alternative to Marino at or $300 above the price of Marion. Got a 29er gravel bike rigid +ht in mind. Rider want to know all her options. You kno what i mean?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Were you not getting answers to your questions in the original thread you created? Marino is about a cheap as it gets. If you want a quality custom frame, you are gonna have to save some money and be patient just like everyone else who has had a custom frame made.


----------



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

I am not asking to go cheaper than Marino, I am asking about alternative to marino that are in the $900 and under range. Like the 4th cheapest priced builder or anyone like Marino. Interested in knowing all my options.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

I am sure you’ve done your own research and have come up empty handed. The fact is that Marino custom frames are inexpensive because they’re handmade in Peru with much lower labor costs. But, AFAIK, there’s no other brand doing what they’re doing at similar or slightly higher pricing. The closest possible thing is maybe Carver Cycles with their custom Ti frames which I believe are handmade in China. The base price is $1500 but with options, you can easily exceed $2K for a frame. So, yeah, the jump is really steep from a Marino frame to anything else in the custom world. Your only options around $1K are imported standard frames which may or may not work for you. But if you want a custom frame for under $1K, Marino is your ONLY choice.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

República Bicicletas in Brazil maybe


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

Nordest bikes sells the Albarda frame kit for 949 Euros.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Nordest have a number of frames and to be honest, they look just like Marino's but apparently come from Taiwan factories

example.
My Bardino 2 LTD


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Kona steel frames are pretty affordable at ~$600USD. You can get a range of geo from gravel/XC to something fairly aggressive.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

It is not clear from the title/opening statement of this thread but the OP is looking for a very affordable *custom builder* for a special frameset in mind.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Can't speak for quality or how good the frames really are, but Woodpacker Bikes has custom frame builds with Wolftooth headset, seat clamp & Praxis BB for $1250. A little more than what you asked for, but still a good bit cheaper than other brands that are North American made from what I have seen. You might get lucky & find a cool frame builder in Mexico with in your budget, but you may need to look search for a bit to find one.


----------



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

anyone else try Woodpecker Cycles? Got my X-mas bonuses and gifts so I can spend a bit more on a custom frame now and made in USA factor of Woodpecker is a nice feature at that price.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Waltly titanium from China. Frames can be about $1k but the shipping quote I got was an extra $300.


----------

